# Anybody know what happened to member Baron Greuner?



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 8, 2017)

I haven't seen him around for quite some time, and his profile is not available anymore....

not to stirr up rumours or anything else....just a concern if he is ok (or not).


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 8, 2017)

He's ok.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 8, 2017)

Tell him chillbot says hello.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 8, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> He's ok.


Allright, if he is ok send him best regards.

Thanks for the message and effort.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2017)

He's definitely OK....

http://bakerstreetbabes.com/tag/baron-gruner/


----------



## chillbot (Dec 2, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Tell him chillbot says hello.


Think he would have enjoyed my banner.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 4, 2017)

I got a message from Baron Greuner and he has made it vewy clear zat he misses his converzations viz Meester Zeeeeemon.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 22, 2017)

Actually I'm afraid the Baron has passed away. On a happier note, his soul has been implanted into Colonel Marquand, through the amazing process of transmogrification.

Yet another Xmas miracle-huzzah!


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 22, 2017)

ok. i got lost in the last 2 posts. He's ok? doing the podcast?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 22, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> He's definitely OK....
> 
> http://bakerstreetbabes.com/tag/baron-gruner/



Yes, but which one is she?


----------

